# Best thing you've bought for your puppy



## cockapup (Jul 10, 2012)

It could be a toy, a dog bed, dog food, etc... What is something that you glad you bought or will keep buying?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Pizzle sticks. They keep mine occupied for ages.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

antler or stag bar....best thing EVER!! hours of her attention can be spent on one of these things.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Squeaky Kong Tennis balls ! 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Hooves, I've had them since he was 11 weeks old and he's still got it, it's great as I can keep refilling it with lots of his favourite treats such as peanut butter etc..

How long can I keep it for, he's 7 months old tomorrow, do they have a ( eat by date) on them?


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

pizzles, closely followed by squeaky kong tennis ball


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

This is really a hard question lol I could probably pick a lot of things but a few favourites are:

- A skineez chicken (one of those soft toys without stuffing, she loves playing with it, and it is a real comfort for her if she is going somewhere new)
- A puppy kong (putting some cream cheese or peanut butter in it keeps her occupied - although not as long anymore!)
- Pork bones, pork balls, greenies bones, stag bars, etc. - these keep her busy much longer than toys, she just destroys toys, they are much cheaper and are great for her teeth!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I forgot about pizzles, Millies only had one before, she sort of enjoyed it. Maybe I'll try them again.

Her favourite toy is a laytex ball. They are very soft and squeak, but they don't break !

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=180&pf_id=8028&co=fr&gclid=CJ-ny5b4nrECFRIjfAodJG0_Ww


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Kong - as it can be filled and frozen
kong wubba was a favourite
But the best has to be Puppy training classes! If only to teach me how to get Lolly to walk to heal.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

In the first 6 months it was a Stag Bar and now it is Hooves, puzzle sticks, etc. I bought a bulk order of 15 hooves (!) and I tend to replace it every couple of weeks as there only seems to be so far he can chew it before he gets bored with it. For some strange reason, I am actually starting to quite like the smell of them! A sort of 'hickory smoke' smell! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh good question .. all of the above 

Big fan of Antler Chews or Stagbars .. hooves .. pigs ears .. pizzles .... 

More infor here ... which may help new owners  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/puppy-buying-care/puppy-care/

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/health-care-feeding/food-diets/

Oh and Pet Head dog shampoo  love it ... need lots with 3 muddy cockapoos xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kong squeaky tennis balls and a fluffy dog (Charlie) that has been with her since she came home, she never goes to bed without him


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Furminator spray to make easy brushing of those fluffy curly cockapoo coats.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Similar to others really, kong,kong tennis balls,stag bars Groomers Aquasorb towel x


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Just bought Stanlee a stag bar after reading on here . But could not find pizzle sticks in pets at home .xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If you"ve got a Jollyes pet shop near you they sell Stag bars and pizzle x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I am envious of all you cockapoo owners whose poos will spend time on chews! Am I the only person with a poo that has no interest in them and promptly buries them as soon as they are given? Doesn't seem to know what to do with them at all. Silly boy!
The best buy for Teddy has been the babble ball from P at H, but I have to restrict it as it is deafening when he chases it.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

The Busybuddy waggle, squirrel dude and pyramide treat dispenser for Teddy and any soft rubber squeaky beer can from pound land which is still going strong after 3 years , but the squeak has been removed for our ears and sanity.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie loves taking her chews outside too and burying them in the garden, usually under bushes or in the flower bed. Fingers crossed she's stopped digging in the lawn.

She does go and retrieve them days later and proudly walks around with them in her mouth. Eventually deciding to re-bury them in the house, sometimes in our beds  Nice


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> In the first 6 months it was a Stag Bar and now it is Hooves, puzzle sticks, etc. I bought a bulk order of 15 hooves (!) and I tend to replace it every couple of weeks as there only seems to be so far he can chew it before he gets bored with it. For some strange reason, I am actually starting to quite like the smell of them! A sort of 'hickory smoke' smell! x


Thanks Jane for suggesting the hooves-I just went out and bought one for Stela to try and she has been busy with it for at least one hour!!! GREAT!!!-and, as for the smell-I am not sure I like it yet.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> Millie loves taking her chews outside too and burying them in the garden, usually under bushes or in the flower bed. Fingers crossed she's stopped digging in the lawn.
> 
> She does go and retrieve them days later and proudly walks around with them in her mouth. Eventually deciding to re-bury them in the house, sometimes in our beds  Nice


 Nice to know Teddy isn't the only poo who does nutty things.


----------



## animal lover (Jul 18, 2012)

*best thing I bought my cockapoo*

their kiddie swimming pool. when it gets hot here they go in their little pool and cool down. then track mud in the house but hey floor are washable.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have their own paddling pool too! I second the aquasorb towel it lives by the back door and they have their feet wiped every time they come in.


----------



## sallyhoneypot (Feb 28, 2012)

Mine loves ice cubes, especially when she was teething. Bones - another one who loves to hide them, under cushions is her favourite place! She also loves to remove cushions from sofa's and growl at them, its so funny to watch. Her favourite toy is a rat (soft toy)which my granddaughter gave her, she can find 'ratty' and then proceeds to 'kill' him - over and over. Pizzles and the like are not her favourite at all and she soon tires of them. It is hard work trying to keep her occupied as she soon tires of anything even food we have to change every few days because she goes off it, never tires of wanting our food no matter how unsuitable.


----------



## cockapup (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't have a dog yet but my Amazon wish list is already full of these items!


----------

